# Looking for evlt help



## jgray2006 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am billing for a vascular surgeon. His facility is AAAA certified. He has asked me if he can bill for the evlt(endovenous laser treatment) disposable kit that he pays for. I have been uable to find a code for this and believe that it is inclusive to the cpt 36478 which is why there is no code... Any help or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## desertcoder (Dec 7, 2009)

*Evlt help*

you are right..........the laser and the kits are all included in the reimbursement for the evlt same as the scalpel,vicryl, etc are included in a wound repair. they are incidental and integral to the procedure. sorry i couldn't offer a better answer!!


----------

